# The DeWalt Stacked Bargain...



## Routerisstillmyname

THX for the rev. had my eyes on this set but haven't seen it on sale yet. 
How are they on rabbit ears?


----------



## knotscott

Router - Grizzly has it on sale for $90. Like most dado sets, the outside cutters use an ATB grind which leaves minor "rabbit ears" (aka bat ears) on the very edge of the groove. Not very noticeable unless you look real close.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Yep, I got a set from them yesterday. Maybe I should have waited for your feedback with regard to bat ears but every review I read about this set on Amazon was five star so I took the plunge. I had considered the Oshlun SDS-0842 42-tooth Stack Dado Set @ $85 but the magnified picture of the bat ear on their web site had me on the panic.
Thanks for the feedback and drool worthy large pics ;-)


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review, your always on top of the saw blade scene


----------



## knotscott

It's hard to find a good set that doesn't leave some bat ears…those with 100% flat ground teeth are the only ones that will, and they typically leave more tearout on the exit of the cut. Like anything else, it's a compromise. Honestly, the bat ears are often so small that people think they have a flat bottom groove.


----------

